# About fiddleheads and ferns in general.



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Went for a short walk in a local woods the other day just to see what it looked like. I've seen some posts on these boards about fiddleheads and ostrich ferns. There's a place on that ridge that has had ferns every year I've been in there. So I decided to take a closer look at it. I found the spot and there was not a fern to be seen anywhere! I thought this was kind of strange.

I had the idea that ferns just "laid down" over the Winter, and stood back up when the weather improved in the Spring! Apparently I was wrong. I'm up here in NE Ohio, and if there's a wild edible out there, I want to find it! Anybody care to offer a tutorial about fiddleheads and ferns?


----------



## Morchella Maximus (May 9, 2020)

I'm really looking forward to finding some. I guess it needs to have a celery like stem and easily removable paper. I usually find ramps (wild onions). Are you familiar with ramps?


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Oh yes! A large park that I live near is one gigantic ramp patch! They go for miles!


----------

